# SLM Radio Shack



## Vanyna (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello, 
I possess a SLM RadioShack. Is the calibration absolutely necessary to begin the measures? I live in Belgium and I speak French. Sorry if my English language is bad.
Thanks very much


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Vanya,

First, welcome to the Forum!

If you mean does the meter need to be professionally calibrated to use with REW, the answer is no. However, we have a calibration file you should use that will compensate for the meter’s C-weighted response. You can learn more about that here and here. The calibration file can be found on our Mic/Meters Downloads Page

However, keep in mind that even with the calibration file, the Radio Shack meter isn’t very accurate above about 3 kHz (due to a lot of variation in frequency response above that point from one meter to the next). So if you want to do accurate full range measurements, other avenues must be explored.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Vanyna (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you for your response, I will try that I have also a microphone AKG D202CS with his response card in frequency (very linear) Maybe that I could try it also. I again a lot must read and learn ! 
Best regards


----------

